# Giant Escape Mini 1



## Alembicbassman (31 Mar 2009)

I'm after a hatchback friendly bike, but not a folder.

Giant make the Mini 1 and Mini 0, anyone got one?

A quick review would be good.

Ta.


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Apr 2009)

Found this on the Mini 0 with 105 components. Kind of like a Moulton. Weighs under 10kg

http://road.cc/content/review/3119-giant-mini-0


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Aug 2009)

Finally bought one.

£249 in the sales.

Quite a nippy machine around town. Kitted out with Shimano R540 pedals. Shimano 2200 not that bad considering its price point. 

Somebody did the London to Brighton on one recently.


----------



## Woz! (14 Aug 2009)

There's also this one:

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8HL1.html

I fancy a go on one!


----------



## Alembicbassman (18 Aug 2009)

Hmmmm !!!

A bike designed for wheelies, I kind of stopped that lark at 14 (21 years ago)

Disc brakes are good though.


----------



## karloski (29 Oct 2009)

I've just bought one, and it's excellent ! Use it for commuting, having replaced an old alloy mountain bike and it makes it so much easier. Very impressed with the quality, both of the components used and the ride.


----------



## urbanfatboy (30 Oct 2009)

how about the dahon hammerhead?


----------

